# Redesigned Cypress Point Resort Website Now Up!



## Stu (Jan 18, 2013)

To all Owners, Guests and Exchangers, the CPR online website has been redesigned (with most of the bugs worked out).  Many thanks to Board Prez (and website guru) John Chase who was instrumental in getting this project accomplished.  See it now for yourselves at: 

http://cypresspointe.net/

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
Director & Treasurer


----------



## Stu (Jan 24, 2013)

A new refinement is the Phase 1 vs. Phase 2 comparison page.  A commonly asked question has been what are the differences between Cypress Pointe Resort (aka Phase 1) and Grande Villas Resort (aka Phase 2)?  With the redesign, this webpage now shows the differences by having links under both columns, by topic, where you can actually see a photo of the area mentioned at each resort for most areas.  Now you can see the differences, not just imagine them!

http://cypresspointe.net/phase-1-or-2/

Best regards,
Stu schwartz


----------



## ljlong15 (Feb 17, 2013)

*1 Bedroom at Grand Villas*

Hello,

Just wondering I booked a 1 bedroom at Grand Villas for my in-laws.  We stayed there awhile ago when it was called Cypress Point Grand Villas. Anyhow,we thought it was very nice but one thing we did not like was the 1 bedroom unit had a window(or opening) I guess you could callit from the living room area to the bedroom. Is it still that way? Have they re-designed those 1 bedroom units--they were quite small.  If you have any recent pics that would be great.  Thanks very much!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Renovated Grande Villas 1BR Units Are Nicer But No Bigger.*




ljlong15 said:


> We stayed [at] Cypress Point Grand Villas. Anyhow,we thought it was very nice but one thing we did not like was the 1 bedroom unit had a window(or opening) I guess you could callit from the living room area to the bedroom. Is it still that way? Have they re-designed those 1 bedroom units--they were quite small.  If you have any recent pics that would be great.


The Grande Villas 1BR units are still the same size as always, but the partition dividing the kitchen/living room section from the bedroom/bathroom section has been redesigned & rebuilt (for the better).  

However that may be, the Grande Villas Resort & the Cypress Pointe Resort are 2 separate timeshares -- always were, but now they each have taken steps to reinforce their separateness in operation & management & identity.  Their 2 separate web sites are only the beginning. 

Grande Villas Resort now has its own clubhouse on site, with its own check-in desk & everything -- no more piggybacking on the Cypress Pointe Resort clubhouse & check-in desk.  

Grand Villas Resort changed resort management companies & no longer gets management & operation support from the resort management company that Cypress Pointe Resort uses. 

Grand Villas Resort is no longer Cypress Pointe Grande Villas -- just Grande Villas Resort now. 

The 2 neighboring timeshares still get along fine, & still have a historic kinship (though no any longer operational or managerial connection).  Both timeshares still welcome owners & renters & guests from both resorts at all their pools & courts & shops & exercise rooms & recreational facilities on both sides of the street. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  The Chief Of Staff & I formerly owned 3BR lock-off units at both those 2 neighboring timeshares.  We no longer own at Grande Villas Resort, but we are still owners at Cypress Pointe Resort.  Right after our final year of ownership at the Grande Villas, we enjoyed a week-long stay in a renovated Grande Villas 1BR unit.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Excellent !*




Stu said:


> Now you can see the differences, not just imagine them!


Great job on the updated diagram of the 2 side-by-side timeshares. 

( Click here for that. )

Hats off to the artist & the web designer. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

